# 22-250 or 243?



## gonefishn

Which caliber do you prefer to hunt coyotes?


----------



## cmiddleton

i use the 243, my son uses the 22-250 both work well both are 788 remingtons.
i kill more but i go more.


----------



## caffee

have you thought about the 204?


----------



## baddog

I have used both as well as a 223 rem ,within there ranges they all work.My new build is on a Stevens short action(savage) with a Shilen 27 inch 1 in 9 twist 22 cal barrel chambered to 22-250 Ack Imp. Current load is with 65gr Sierra bullet ,will be trying 70 gr Berger vld in the near future. My plan is to use heavier bullets in the 65gr to 75gr weight .Still a new work in progress .I do like the Vortex 6.5-20x 44 viper scope that is on it.


----------



## songdog243

243 for me those rem 788 are darn good rifles


----------



## phil

I also like both, although I don't own a .243. I do own a 6mm. Ackley improved, Hart barrel, McMillian camoflague stock, adjustable trigger set at 1 lb. 5 oz. and a 4-12 Leoupold scope, rings, and bases. My only setback is that it favors a heavy bullet. Currently working on a 22-250 test results later.


----------



## yotecatslayer34

*Both are Excellent rifles for predators even though I dont own either of them. .30-06 Springfield does the trick for me =) *


----------



## cmiddleton

i have had the 22-250, 223, 223ssm, 17rem, 220swift i found my self packin my 243 to more stands then any of them. didn't matter what one was going the 243 was thrown in just incase.
first time i missed it was back to the 243.
i killed just as many with the swift but it was a bull barrel and i found it heavy to carry.
now i just have the 243, this year i packed my 270 for a while but now i have my fur bearrers and plan on shooting bobcat. i switched back when a bobcat came and i was holding the 270 so i didn't shoot it.


----------



## norseman

I have several 243's along with a arsinal of othe rifles. The one I pick up most is my Savage American Classic w/ detatchabe mag. Its topped with a weaver classic V16 in the fine crosshair option. This is a real tack driver with a "tuned accu-trigger. I love the lightweight, the looks, reliability, and extreme accuracy! Would recomend this rig to all. Last fall I took a near book Antelope in SD. at over 500 yards. I figure if a yote is under 300 its toast. Great gun.


----------



## Songdog

they are both great calibers but I prefer 22-250 for calling.


----------



## UTcoyoteklr

I would say if you want a versitale riffle then go with the 243 you can load it light for varmints or heavy for deer Ive even seen guys kill elk with them (not recomended)


----------



## jeremy

Well if you break down just the ballistics then the 243 has less wind drift than the 22-250 which I shoot. Now if a flat shooting rifle is what you prefer than the 22-250 is better in most circumstances, but the 243 is faster, flatter and hits harder than the 22-250 in testing the 50 gr ballistic tip from winchester the 22-250 was a 50 and 55gr in the same bullet. This arguement can be fought all day. Both will work fine but the biggest advantage I see the the diversity of bullet from the 243. By the way, you guys who have never used the ballistic calculator on winchester website you should check it out. Great tool.


----------



## MGTEXAS

right now the .243. both are more than enough and both can damage the hide a great deal i got a sako .243 and i love it. if the truth were known, i would still be shooting a .222 rem as a fav calling rifle. the .243 has excellent range.


----------



## nicoll143

I like the 22-250. But I also have a Weatherby vanguard sub moa. I just like guns so I shoot 22-250 for predators and 243 when I don't have to shoot over 300 yards when deer hunting. Everyting else I shoot a 300 weatherby mag. 
My experience is when you shoot a smaller bullet with a 243 you loose a little bit of accuracy unless you load down a bit but when you do that you loose a little power. It is 50 50. I love both guns


----------



## poe

Depends on what you need it for. if it was only going to be a coyote,fox, bobcat etc gun then I don't know If I would chose either. I might look into something like the .204 but the 22-250 would be a close second. If you would like to take some deer size game then i think I would go with the .243. You can load it light for coyotes or heavy for deer. I shoot 55grain balistic silvertips for coyotes and it works awsome. Later on I switch over to 95 grains and go deer hunting.


----------



## Teamroper

I would go for the 243 just because it can do a better job on deer if you decide to use it. Also, I haven't had a coyote take a step after being shot with a 243 yet (5 coyotes). Don't get me wrong I love the 22-250 and if I had the money I would own one of each but for right now I love my 243 and it bucks the wind a little better.


----------



## bigden

Hello
I use a 22-250 howa 1500 its a great gun real fast shootin! I think the smaller dia. bullet makes less of a mess than the .243 My hunting partner uses a .243 !
bigden


----------



## SaskCan

I have both a 243 and a 22-250. If you want fur friendly I would say the 22-250. If your not worried about the pelt than I would go with the 243 shooting the 55gr ballistic tips, very fast/flat shooting. Just my .02.


----------



## Bruce

22-250 for calling coyotes 243 for deer, I use a 40 grain ballistic tip and it dosnt ruin the hides but drops them in there tracks. Just my opinion. Bruce


----------



## coyote whisperer

Bruce is a smart man. 22-250 remington is a awsome coyote cartrige. matched with a nosler ballistic tip. definitly with ruin a coyotes day.


----------



## tkortright

i would use a 243 because you can hunt deer with them to, the range is increased more. i have a savage 243 and i love it


----------



## Yooper

22-250 w/40 gr. V-Max is a great round for coyote. Also, if your looking for a coyote, fox, cat gun, you have to consider the .17 fireball. This is a GREAT little round that's very pelt friendly, but still flattens 'yotes on demand. 2 Of my hunting buddies use the .17 fireball with great success. I use the .17 Rem with the same results. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## youngdon

I have a .243 and really like it, and it doubles as a deer rifle although some will use a 22-250 for deer,I think a big mulie may be pushing it. I am thinking of getting a 22-250 if the right deal presents itself just for $hits and giggles, as I like to experiment with different calibers and loads.


----------



## Rem22-250

I own both in 700 remington. (22-250, 243) I really can't say which I like best other than the 22-250 is a little lighter on recoil.


----------



## Cur Dog

I guess I'll have to go with the 22-250.


----------



## gonefishn

Thanks for all the information guys. I will go with the .243 and 55 grain, I dont care about the pelts and I like the versatility of the .243.


----------



## winterfunguy

If you hand load the 22 250 is a more versitile cartridge because it will shoot a 40-55 grain bullet from 1800 fps to 4300 fps and maintain excellant accuracy throught the velocity range. The recoil is less on the 22-250 as well which doed improve accuracy due to not anticipating the shot. i love my 22-250 and have never had a coyote as much as flinch after being hit with a 50 of 55 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip or Speer TNT. Another factor to consider is the relatively short barrel life from the 243. Both are excellant calibers and the choice is difficult but I will never get rid of my 22-250.


----------



## huntfishski

I have always liked the .243. I have one Browning BLR and a Savage Model 10 in .243. They are both great guns but right now the Savage shoots better. I am now using .223 and really like the smaller cartridges to carry. I have a Weatherby Vanguard .223 and with 55gr. ballistic tips it shoots great. I think that is what makes the difference--it is what you shoot well with that matters.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Any new comments on this one?


----------



## Mattuk

All I hear is low bullet weights and worrying about damage to the pelt, does every coyote's hide that gets shot end up being used in some way? For me use the .243 for both deer and predator shooting. If your only interested in coyotes and bobcats the .22-250 is a fantastic rifle.


----------

